# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Yankees-Dodgers: An Uncivil War (2022's most awesome ESPN sports documentary)

## NiceGuyResearcher

I just saw this, released yesterday 11/11/22

Yankees-Dodgers: An Uncivil War (2022's most awesome ESPN sports documentary)

and not only that I lived it as a kid in the single digit age range in the late 70s, the blackout in NYC, the dirty subways, the pro-tennis rivalry between McEnroe, Connors & Borg, the disco craze, son of sam serial killings

I just want to share this that I highly recommend it

It's all about the 1977 & 1978 rivalry between the LA Dodgers and the NY Yankees (or vice versa cos no team gets top billing here LoL)

Reggie Jackson, Greg Nettles, Bucky Dent, Steve Garvey, Roy Firestone, all make present day appearances in this sports doc in 2022

I liked the seedlings of this rivalry as far back as the Brooklyn Dodgers & the NY Yankees

You get to see the 4 big Egos of Reggie Jackson, Geo. Steinbrenner, Tommy Lasorda, and Billy Martin
and you get a glimpse of what made them successful

What I wanted to know was what juice was Mr. October on? LoL
d-bol ? 
There's a scene where he's washing his car and he looks pretty buffed
He must have been on some juice slamming home runs since his Oakland A's days

Pitcher Ron Guidry starts speaking an I'm like he must be originally from La. with his cajun drawl (never heard the dude speak while I grew up in NY in 1977.

There's Very revealing info. on the backstory between this long rivalry.

If you're over 40 and enjoy MLB baseball.....then this is a must-see and must see several times

My enthusiasms?...Baseball! LoL

----------

